# unfunished homestead on 30 +/- acres



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

About 32 acres according to tax papers. About 8 acres in fenced pasture( 3 separate areas all with access to the lean to and water) with lean to and frost free bar bar livestock waterer., rest in woods. Has a cute 30X64 metal pole house built in 2010. Nice windows, post protectors, radiant in floor heat pipes in cement. Rough in plumbing also in cement. House is not insulated or finished in anyway.!0 X 64 rocking chair porch. This is my dream but no room for dreams when there are no jobs for us. House is WAY of the road. No neighbors to be seen. You can run nekkid if ya choose. City water piped in to an outside hydrant. 4 bedroom septic already in. Electrical and interior walls started. Taxes are low and will be even lower next year as it qualifies for green belt taxes. Minor restrictions. 3 miles from small town with nursing options. Not much else for work. Electric is not in but permit is bought and permission from neighbors to run electric. Local electrician can do the work for very cheap.Also no real driveway (just a cow path)and house is a ways off road.PRIVATE. It is usually accessable but not in heavy rains. Last year the town flooded but our house stayed dry(driveway got bad tho)I am asking only what we have invested. email [email protected] for more information.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Pictures always help and a better location helps also.. I can't check out the area if I don't know where to check.. Or at least the name of the small town nearby..

Thanks


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

backside


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

before cement
Some of the pictures are before the cement was poured./some after

Near Red Boiling Springs TN
Will try and get more recent pictures soon
also included are a 30 ft camper and a temporary power pole:>)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really nice LL, sorry you're needing to leave it due to work availability. 
I hope someone gets it that will love it, or that a miracle happens and you get enough work to keep it. I love the building and that long porch - outstanding!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you for the pictures.. Now I have something to show the DW and a location, so we can discuss it.. 

Thank you again!


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

how much you asking?

its got a huge amount of potential and that shell is goign to make for one beautiful home!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I started the house plans on a piece of paper 15 years ago. I patiently waited for 12 years for a property I wanted at a time we could afford it. It does have a lot of potential. It is all in my head:>) I can walk through it and ""see" it. HUGE master bdrm w/ priv bath and french doors, huge living rm,laundry rm, 2 bedrooms and bath at the far end. I would put glass on the front porch and it would be my green house and passive solar. I would acid stain the floors and have the spot picked out for the gas fireplace.BUT Husband lost his job 2 years ago and we have gone as far as we can at this time. I love it out there and it does break my heart to give up my dream and my security. If we were a little bit further along or had the means to do it..I would NEVER sell it and I would move tomorrow. We have right about $120.000 into it. Give or take 10,000. I really haven't had it appraised or anything so don't know what its worth in the area so am only going by what I estimate it having cost us. I am guessing less then 20,000 and we could finish the house.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice place,sorry you're having to give it up.Hope you sell it quick and easy.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I just saw an add for 6 1/2 acres that adjorns our land for 40 some thousand. There is nothing on it. Seems land has held its value fine. Course doesn't mean they will get it.


----------



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

If only I were in a better position.. I'm renting a house outside Gainesboro, and going to school full time. I would love to have this place to finish up. =/


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

You probably already thought of this...could you sell off a portion of the land to finish it up or at least stay solvent until things improve? Hate for you to lose it--sounds wonderful!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Well...it truly is not like we have to sell. We only have the taxes on it and the place has been pay as you go.
I just hate it to sit half done with not much hope of any immediate way to finish it.
Could sell off a chunk of the land to finish the house. The way the land sits it would be easy to divide. But if we did that, I wouldn't want it anymore:>)
Since we haven''t had any luck finding work since the lay offs, we are considering relocating. Which would mean the land/homestead and our house in town really ought to go. It may free up some relocation options for us


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Maybe if you could sell the house in town and move to the homestead, you could keep your homestead? Sure hate to see you lose it after all you've put in.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

cyngbaeld
Well if anyone would rather I have a 2,000 sq ft split level brick and vinyl on just over 4 acres, in town with a barn. House needs a little work . a typical 70's design...lots of paneling etc. New expensive electric heat pump.
city water priv septic. 
Then I can keep my othert:>)


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

How far from the nearest city to your homestead?

How big is the city?

How far to the nearest neighbor?

Any deer, coyotes, animals in the area?

Is it close to the mountains?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

37150 is the zip
closet big city is probably murfeesboro tn..56 miles. 
tiny town pop 1,000 3 miles
small town 12 miles (walmart , small hosp etc) 
Think Gainesboro is about 40 miles,,is a small city
nearest neighbor..oh I don't know really..there are some around but none with in site at all of the house. It is not really as isolated as it feels. When you go up to the main tarred road there are houses along that. It is 1/4 mile off a main rural highway 
There are deer, turkey, coyotes, rabbits, owls, in the area. See signs of them all on the land.
NOPE not near mountains


----------

